# Worth Rooting the S3



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

What's up guys? I just received my S3 in which it replaced my gnex due to a bad charging port. I got a free upgrade. So, is this phone really worth rooting and unlocking. The development does not seem to be there. I really don't see no need to root it. The only reason I would root is to get rid of ads.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuzzhead (Aug 7, 2011)

There is plenty of development for the s3. Lose the double negative. Root your phone. Start enjoying it.


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

There is PLENTY of development if you know where to look.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

jayRokk said:


> There is PLENTY of development if you know where to look.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Where is the right place to look then lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Lurch81 said:


> Where is the right place to look then lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


XDA.


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

4.3 ROMs are starting to come out and even without a custom ROM, root access is a must IMO.

This is my rifle, I am The Gun!


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

Not rooting your phone is like saying you like Kim Jong Un.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Agreed. Root, go find some custom ROM's to try, and enjoy!


----------



## dlavery845 (Jun 18, 2013)

Go to www.galaxys3root.com for descriptions, tutorials and downloads of many roms.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hking0036 (Aug 21, 2012)

I see how coming from the gnex it doesn't seem like much in the way of development, but that's no justification for shitty stock touchwiz. They've made it ridiculously easy to root since I did it too, lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

you don't even need to go to touchwiz, just look at the development sections here. This phone has a ton of development going on with it. If you say that it doesn't, then you really need to do more research. There is a ton of work being done on it and you'll find a wide range of available ROMs


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been running AOKP since I got my s3

Sent from my SGH-T999L using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

